# Garmin Model #12 problem



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

I have had a Garmin model 12 GPS for sometime now, mainly use it for deer hunting and ice fishing. This deer season I was helping a buddy of mine cut some shooting lanes so I put my GPS in my back pocket while cutting these lanes out, I worked up a pretty good sweat, when I finshed helping my buddy and wanted to head back to the truck I pulled out my GPS only to find out the screen went black on me, the unit is still on but I just can't read any of the screens. Does anyone know what this problem is, will it go away, or am I buying a new one? Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

try pulling the battery pack (or batteries)out of it while it is on and then re-insert it. sometimes this resets the defaults on electronic units. it works on my cell phone. if this doesn't work call garmin as all of its employees have first hand knowledge of all their products.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> try pulling the battery pack (or batteries)out of it while it is on and then re-insert it. sometimes this resets the defaults on electronic units. it works on my cell phone. if this doesn't work call garmin as all of its employees have first hand knowledge of all their products.


My bet is it's toast. You probably put undue pressure on the screen itself and crushed the "stuff" behind the glass. If all you want is a basic gps unit I can get you a GPS 72 for less than you paid for that 12 all those years ago. It's faster, has more features, and has a slightly larger screen.

Calling garmin will get you a pretty standard answer: "well sir, we no longer sell or service that model. Might I suggest a new unit?"


----------



## DAVE339 (Feb 24, 2007)

my garmin 12 did that all the time . what you have to do is turn it on then use a flashlight and go to set up page and turn the contrast back up.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

DAVE339 said:


> my garmin 12 did that all the time . what you have to do is turn it on then use a flashlight and go to set up page and turn the contrast back up.


That was it DAVE339 it works fine now. Thanks, and thanks to everyone for all your responses.


----------



## DAVE339 (Feb 24, 2007)

RiverRanger said:


> That was it DAVE339 it works fine now. Thanks, and thanks to everyone for all your responses.


Glad to hear that it worked for you. Mine would do that all the time when it was in my pocket while out hunting in the Dead stream swamp,what a rush.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

DAVE339 said:


> Glad to hear that it worked for you. Mine would do that all the time when it was in my pocket while out hunting in the Dead stream swamp,what a rush.


Talk about a rush, the Dead Stream is where mine went on the fritz.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

That place is like devils triangle:yikes:


----------

